# Adjusting helmet straps are such a pain in the a$$!



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Just bought a new helmet ( Giro Indicator ), and have been screwing around with these straps for the past hour or more. I can't get them comfortable or tight at all! What the heck! The instruction booklet doesn't teach you crap. I need an instructional video, but there isn't one.

This annoy anyone else?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Just bought a new helmet ( Giro Indicator ), and have been screwing around with these straps for the past hour or more. I can't get them comfortable or tight at all! What the heck! The instruction booklet doesn't teach you crap. I need an instructional video, but there isn't one.
> 
> This annoy anyone else?


I find it takes a lot of dickering around to get them right. It may help to look how your last helmet is set up, but if the straps anchor in a different location, it might not help much.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

looks similar to my helmet. first i adjust the back dial until it fits snug, then i adjust the length of the chin strap, last i adjust the things to make it fit around my ears right. then tweak from there.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

What's tough is when the strap is attached in front, loops down through a buckle, back up through a holder at the rear and then down to the other buckle where it mates with the strap from the other front side. That's a lot of jockeying for one strap to get it all set right.

Just one of the many things I like so much about the *Giro Xen* helmet is that the straps are fixed directly into the helmet at four separate points. Super easy then to set each buckle into the ideal position.


----------



## Stokestack (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a Giro ski/snowboard helmet and the strap design is totally defective. The strap can't be lengthened, and the pad that's supposed to go under your chin is permanently sewn to the strap up by your ear. Therefore you can't slide the pad along the strap to center it under your chin.

Baffling.


----------

